

Firefox Retina/HiDPI Support - Fixed - codemac
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=674373

======
codemac
Big thank you to Jonathan Kew for taking the time to get this done!

Here's the message from the bug of importance:

\---

Jonathan Kew (:jfkthame) 2012-09-29 05:32:37 PDT

Pushed to inbound (parts 1-6):

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/66bc6...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/66bc6ceca2f3)

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/8d715...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/8d715c595838)

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/466d4...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/466d49964ff1)

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/4e892...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/4e8929729b4c)

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/55064...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/550641381dfa)

[https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/1d3de...](https://hg.mozilla.org/integration/mozilla-
inbound/rev/1d3de8da2508)

This should enable HiDPI rendering on retina macbooks, except when a non-HiDPI
display is also attached (see bug 794038 for multi-/mixed-resolution issues).

Note that until bug 785667 lands, HiDPI users will experience some issues with
plugins: in some cases, plugin content will be incorrectly scaled, and/or
interaction with controls will be broken.

If you need to work around this until plugin support lands, go to about:config
and set "gfx.hidpi.enabled" to 0 (and restart the browser) to revert to non-
HiDPI rendering.

Unless this needs to be backed out for unexpected failures, please _file new
bugs_ for any remaining glitches in HiDPI rendering, rather than adding to
this bug, and mark them as blocking the HiDPI tracker (bug 785330).

